# How to calculate amp draw???



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so I have this brushed motor and I'm trying to figure out it's amp draw. It gets about 15 minutes of run time on a 1500mah nicad battery, but I don't know the formula for determining amp draw so if anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=formula+for+calculating+amp+draw


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

1.5 mah / .25 hr = 6 amps

average current if using 1500 mah in 15 minutes.


----------



## kutless (Sep 23, 2009)

guver said:


> 1.5 mah / .25 hr = 6 amps
> 
> average current if using 1500 mah in 15 minutes.


That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a lot!


----------

